# Walmart Online Clearance



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice...i always buy after clearance...thx for the tip!


----------



## backyardbutcherprops (Aug 15, 2009)

got a real cool skelly in a cage life size 5 ft for 50$ shipped t my door for 97 cents... they were selling for 250.00 last year.. I bought 5 I will be corpse them out and adding hair to them.. they have a cool mic where you can make them talk like the borse skull heads.. Now I just need to fine a place to store them.. I normly I dont like wally world but they have good deals at times.


----------

